

Top Expensive iOS apps - Masat
http://topgrossingapps.blogspot.com/2015/01/top-5-expensive-and-profitable-apps-for.html

======
Igglyboo
I'd like to see a list of apps that are over $10. Most people would consider
that 'expensive' for an app. These 4 seem too obscure.

------
rkho
I don't understand the point of this list.

